# transport needed from Houma, LA



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue is in need of help getting Baby, a 10 year old female from the shelter and ether getting her to Slidell, LA to a vet or to Chattanooga.

As can be seen in her picture, she is in need of a good bath and she has a mammary tumor that needs to be cared for.

If anyone can help, we would really appreciate it - 

Thanks - Debi


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh I feel so bad for this little baby!! I hope someone can help out!!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks, we have been trying for over a week------they need her moved------trying to get some time - we do have a volunteer this is out of town, be back on Monday that is in Slidell-----------


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

If I were in the States near by I would so be there..........


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

I just found out that the shelter has her in a foster home, until we can arrange tranpsort, so that is great news!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm not sure I'm clear on where the fluff is right now and where she needs to go. I'm in Virginia but gladly assist in transports whenever possible. Please help my tired brain out this a.m. with the details  . 

Update: Just saw that she's in LA (from the thread title). Wish I could have helped  .


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

she is in a foster home (not the shelter) in Houma, LA - needing to go to Chattanooga, TN.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

If you can work out a transport to get to Orlando Florida ,we can take her to Chattanooga possibly. Have to see how our schedule is...
we'll be checking out of the hotel in Orlando on Friday Nov 8th, heading back to Ohio.We'll be going right by Chatanooga...


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks will let you know how things go after we hear from our Slidell volunteer.....


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm in NW FL and can't help until Saturday evening when i get off from work and i'm off on Sunday and Monday, i'm not sure how far Houma is from me, but New Orleans is about 5 1/2 -6 hours from me and i can meet someone in Tallahassee if possible...that's what i did when i helped transport a little girl named Pandora several years ago but went to a different part of LA. Just let me know and i'll be happy to help.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

I well remember Pandora! Houma is SW of New Orleans, about 60 miles further. I do think we will be okay now, since we know she is safe in a temp foster home and we have our volunteer in Slidell that can help.

Thanks all so very much for wanting to help this little girl!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I could do a leg if needed. I'm north of Atlanta, could meet someone in Macon and then take her to Chattanooga.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

ladodd said:


> I could do a leg if needed. I'm north of Atlanta, could meet someone in Macon and then take her to Chattanooga.


thanks, will let all know what we end up doing.............thanks for the great offers and options!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------

